# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Linux Kernel ELF Loader Vulnerability...

## Mick Flemm

http://isec.pl/vulnerabilities/isec-0021-uselib.txt

Πιάνει και τον 2.6.10 (οπότε θα σας στείλω καινούρια πακέτα πάλι  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

Γιατί δεν πέρνει patch?

----------


## Mick Flemm

Φυσικά και πέρνει αλλά πρέπει να γίνουν recompile τα πακέτα (το ετοιμάζω τώρα don't worry)...

http://www.spinics.net/lists/kernel/msg330394.html

----------

